# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  واللي ما بدري بقول (كف عدس)!

## هدوء عاصف

هدوء عاصف - منتديات الحصن






شباب وصبايا مررررررررررراحب والله
سمعتوا بالمتل اللي بقول
(اللي بدري بدري .. واللي ما بدري بقول (كف عدس) ؟؟!
اليوم بدي احكيلكم قصته بإختصار

قيل في رجل ثري جدا أنه كان يملك مد بصرك عزيزي القاريء من مزارع الحبوب.. وكان يعمل ليلا نهارا بتواضع شديد لا لحبّ المال، فأكرمه الله تعالى بأن فتح عليه أبواب الزرق مشرّعة..
وذات يوم عاد الى منزله مبكرا، فاستقبلته زوجته على الباب متفاجأة بعودته مبكرا، وبان عليها الأمر! لم يكترث الرجل وجلس ينتظر أن تحضر زوجته له بعضا من الطعام.. فقالت له: لم لا تذهب يا عزيزي وتغتسل أجدك مرهقا!! فقام على الفور وما أن دخل بيت الخلاء وإذ برجل يقفز من نافذة غرفة نومه!! يا ربي إنها الخيانة!
فطفق صاحبنا مسرعا يلحق بالرجل الغريب هذا ليمسك به، فركض وراءه مسافات ومسافات عبر الحقول، فأقبل ذلك الرجل الغريب على مجموعة من الرجال يتسامرون، فقال في نفسه: قد يرونني أهرب من زوجها فيمسكون بي.. فخطرت على باله فكرة بأن ركض نحو أكياس من العدس ملقاة وسط الحقول وغرف غرفة بيده من العدس وبعدها ركض نحو الرجال أولئك صارخا مستصرخا أن يا ايها الرجال انجدوني!
فقام الرجال على الفور وقالوا: ما بك؟ ومم تفر؟
فقال: ذاك الرجل البغيض الطماع رآني أغرف هذه الغرفة من العدس فلحقني ليضربني، إنني محتاج والله أولادي جوعى!
فوصل صاحبنا الثري وقال: أمسكوه!! فقالوا: أما عيب عليك أن تعامل هذا المحتاج هكذا؟ ما عرفناك بخيلا ولا شحيحا فماذا جرى لك؟ أمن أجل حفنة عدس؟؟
فوقف صاحبنا وقفة مع نفسه وقال في نفسه أوأفضح نفسي؟ لا والله وسأتركه وشأنه.. فقالوا: أجب أقطع لسانك؟ فقال صاحبنا المسكين:
(اللي بدري بدري .. واللي ما بدري بقول (كف عدس)!!


المسكين  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]انا مرة سمعتها بسياق اخر 
بس المهم فيها كف عدس  :Db465236ff:  
مشكور هدوء [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]مشكورة اختي العزيزة دايما منوريتنا
والله هاي على ذمة جدي
ما بعرف!

----------


## شذى الياسمين

شكرا ع قصه المتل الرائعه ..
احيانا بضطر الواحد يسكت وما يحكي للناس عشان الفضيحه .. ومتل ما بحكوا ( خليها بالقلب تجرح ولا تتطلع لبرا و تفضح )

وهلأ عرفت سو سبب هاد المتل ..
مشكووووووووووووووووووور كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير ...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]تسلمولي كلكم زووووووووق

آه كتير بنسمع أمثال من هون و هون وبكون الها قصص عنجد صارت
هاد المتل قصته بتحزّن  :Frown:   الله يعينه!

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ... :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]هو صح بتحزن بهاي القصة 
القصة اللي سمعتها قبل الاشي نفس السياق بس كانت بنته  :Db465236ff:  [/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حلووووووووو
بس خالتو حكتلي القصة ..
يسلمو كتييييييييييييييير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]بتعرفي يا سوسنة الختيارية مرات بصيروا متل المؤلفين!!

شذى الياسمين حكتلي شذى الخطيب انك صاحبيتها بالكلية؟؟ ولووووووووووو ما تزمري من زماااااان؟؟ أهلااااااا ومراحب فيكي
كلكم أزوق من بعض  :Eh S(15):

----------


## غسان

انا سمعت القصه مع شووووية اختلافات ...  

شكرا هدوء عاصف  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يعني ما تنسى عوامل الزمن كيف بتغير من الأشياء!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

والله كف عدس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اشكرك , سمعتها بنفس السياق

----------

